# International 484 clutch



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi there! New to the forum. I've replaced the clutch in my international 484 tractor and for some reason it slips at high revs but not at low revs. Do I (can i) bleed the system or is it adjustment in the pedal? Need help. Thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

do you have a manual for it, or did you just replace the clutch by taking your time along the way. Could be just an adjustment, what were you planning to bleed? the shuttle?


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure, can you bleed the shuttle? I havent got a manual.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure, can you bleed the shuttle? I havent got a manual.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Muzzie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like you may not have gotten it set up right. It might be your linkage adjustment. Have you checked your clutch pedal freeplay? Push the clutch pedal down with your hand. I don't know exactly what it should be for your tractor, but my guess would be about an inch of free pedal movement before you feel resistance.

Check out manuals for an IH 484 on ebay. They have a used factory service manual for $50, and an I&T manual for $25. Either one should provide guidance regarding specs for setting up the clutch during installation


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks six bales, checked and adjusted the clutch pedal, that was the problem it was worn in the linkage but ran a few beads of weld along the top and ground it down to suit the hole. Is there any way I can disconnect the pto (don't need it) as its clunking a little in reverse and I think that was adding to the clutch problem. Thanks Muzzie

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

